# MTB-Technik-Kurs



## wilde.lilli (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Biker!
Ich würde gerne ab und zu mein MTB selbst warten können. Die neuen Räder bedürfen immer mehr "Pflege" und sind technisch immer aufwendiger.

Wer kann einen Tipp oder eine Adresse verraten, wo man einen guten Technik-Kurs im Saarland machen kann? Keinen Fahrkurs!

Wer richtig fit ist, kann bei jeder VHS so etwas anbieten und damit Geld verdienen. Wer einen Kurs jetzt anmeldet (mit Lernzielen/Inhalten), der könnte ihn im Frühling halten. Das wäre die beste Zeit für eine Generalüberholung des MTB's.

Und im Forum würde es fast jeder "Interessierte" mitbekommen, außerdem steht es dann im VHS-Heft.

Also, auf geht's.


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Oktober 2007)

also für ne kleine gruppe von 3-4 mann/frau würd ich sowas mal als privatveranstaltung machen, wenn da bedarf besteht. unentgeltlich natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (2. Oktober 2007)

Wärst du böse, wenn dir trotzdem jemand Bier mitbringt?


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Oktober 2007)

na klar. ich trink doch keinen alkohol


----------



## p41n (2. Oktober 2007)

also da bin ich direkt dabei.. früher hab ich immer alles selbst gemacht.. das war so vor ca. 10 jahren.. doch irgendwie hab ich im laufe der zeit alles verlernt und heute gibts da ja auch wesentlich mehr zu beachten.. so nen grund-crash-kurs wäre echt spitze..


----------



## SKayser (3. Oktober 2007)

Hm, auch wenn ich dann schon der fünfte Interessent wäre... aber - wahrscheinlich magst du auch nichts zum grillen.... ;-)


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Oktober 2007)

also halten wir mal fest: wilde.lilli, kendoo, p41n, skayser. da wären es ja schon vier. dann sollten wir vielleicht zur terminfindung übergehen.


----------



## Kendooo (4. Oktober 2007)

Gute Idee. aber da du ja quasi unvezichtbar bist würde mich interessieren, ob es tage gibt, an denen es bei dir absolut nicht geht.


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Oktober 2007)

donnerstags werd ich vermutlich den ganzen tag arbeiten und irgendwann vom 12. bis 19.10. wird noch ne sitzung vom prüfungsausschuss sein, an der ich teilnehmen muss. ansonsten besteht eigentlich freie auswahl.


----------



## Kendooo (5. Oktober 2007)

Hm, mir als Student ist der Termin ja auch relativ egal, wenn wi 2 Wochen vorher was abmachen  
Aber was meinen denn die anderen dazu?


----------



## SKayser (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

bin zwar auch an der Uni, muss dort aber arbeiten ;-) Für mich sind Wochenenden eigentlich immer planbar - ein bisschen Vorlaufzeit ist sicher gut.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (6. Oktober 2007)

ich arbeite zwar auch, aber nicht an der uni und kann meine zeit frei einteilen..
dennoch sollte man, meiner meinung nach, mindestens eine woche vorher einen termin vereinbaren.. ich denke, das ist für jeden machbar..


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Oktober 2007)

wie siehts denn mit nächstem samstag aus?


----------



## SKayser (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Samstag würde grundsätzlich bei mir klappen  Wie lange wollen wir denn machen?


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Oktober 2007)

nicht so schnell. erst sollen sich mal die anderen interessenten äußern. also zwei sollens dann bitteschön mindestens sein. die dauer richtet sich nach dem, was ihr so wissen wollt. wenn wir scheibenbremsen entlüften und federgabeln zerlegen, musst du schon viel zeit einplanen.


----------



## p41n (8. Oktober 2007)

also samstag wäre ok.. jedoch sollte man nur einen allgemeinen crash kurs machen, finde ich und net gleich ins volle gehen.. so sachen, wie stellt man eine schaltung richtig ein, felgenbremsen justieren, vorbau ausrichten, pflege, wartung, reinigung usw.. also basiswissen.. und dann könnte man immer tiefer in die materie einsteigen, sofern interesse besteht.. is zumindest meine meinung..

also kommenden samstag würde bei mir gehen..

wo wohnst du überhaupt? sollte man sein bike mitbringen?


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Oktober 2007)

schau mal unter mein profilbild  eigenes bike mitbringen ist auf jeden fall sinnvoll. am besten fangen wir morgens früh an. so um zehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (9. Oktober 2007)

sagt bescheid, wenn es um antrieb wechseln geht, dann stelle ich mein rad zur verfügung


----------



## verena.s (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich drücke mich auch schon seit nem halben um den Führungsbuchsentausch beim Verena seiner Black. Könnte da also auch was zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## stefansls (10. Oktober 2007)

So : Jetzt mit dem richtigen Account ::::  Ich drücke mich auch schon seit nem halben um den Führungsbuchsentausch beim Verena seiner Black. Könnte da also auch was zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## crazyeddie (10. Oktober 2007)

wie nett und uneigennützig ihr anschauungsmaterial zur verfügung stellen wollt, ich bin gerührt  aber ich hab noch nichtmal das werkzeug zum buchsenwechsel für meine reba, geschweige denn für irgendeine andere nicht mehr gebaute gabel. wenn bei einer meiner gabeln ein buchsentausch angestanden hat, dann war der gesamtzustand schon so schlecht, dass ich sie gleich entsorgt hab. das führt aber eh zu weit, weil es ja um gängige wartungs- und einstellungsarbeiten gehen soll.


----------



## chris84 (10. Oktober 2007)

@Stefan: der Buchsenwechsel an sich ist kein Problem... allerdings kommst du da ohne das passende Werkzeug nicht weit... ich hab mir da auch schonmal gedanken drum gemacht bei meiner alten black, aber das is ne Sache für die Werkstatt mit der richtigen Ausrüstung, somit hats sich für meine nicht mehr gelohnt...


----------



## p41n (10. Oktober 2007)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> schau mal unter mein profilbild  eigenes bike mitbringen ist auf jeden fall sinnvoll. am besten fangen wir morgens früh an. so um zehn?



ah stimmt.. total übersehen *andiestirnklatsch*  

samstag früh um 10 uhr? ach herrjee.. ich wolle freitag abend noch ausgehen.. da lieg ich noch im tiefschlaf..   nunja.. würde 11 uhr auch gehen?

und wie schon erwähnt.. mich interessieren hauptsächlich wartungs- und einstellungsarbeiten.. für langwierige und schwierige reparaturen zieh ich dann doch lieber nen profi zu rate..

was is eigentlich mit der wilden.lilli, die das ganze hier angestoßen hat?
von ihr hört und sieht man nichts mehr.. ich würde sagen, wir warten mit dem termin erstmal noch, bis sie sich gemeldet hat, oder?


----------



## Kendooo (10. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Eigentlich war für samstag ne schöne Tour im Hunsrück geplant, aber da heute alle Teile für das neue Radel da waren, als ich heimgekommen bin würde mich Samstag doch interessieren. Da findet sich sicher noch was zum Einstellen. Früh wär auch OK.
Aber da wir so schön dabei sind mal glecih nochmal ne Frage. Ich hab zwar laut Verkäufer(eBay) zu dem schon eingepressten Steuersatz jetzt auch nen unteren Konus, aber der sitzt labberig auf dem Gabelschaft. Oben ist im Konus noch ein Plastikring, mit dem er gut sitzt. Gibt es sowas für unten auch, oder muss da ein massiver passender Konus her. Ist ein günstiger Ritchey-Steuersatz.


----------



## crazyeddie (10. Oktober 2007)

meinetwegen können wirs auch nach hinten schieben. die uhrzeit ist mir im endeffekt ja auch egal. das solltet ihr unter euch ausmachen. und falls die wilde.lilli sich nicht mehr medlet, wäre ja noch ein platz frei, den man besetzen könnte. vielleicht finden sich ja noch interessierte.

zum steuersatz: der gabelkonus muss fest sitzen. hast du ihn schon richtig montiert oder nur oben am gabelschaft probiert? der gabelschaft wird unten nämlich dicker.


----------



## Kendooo (10. Oktober 2007)

Ja, man kann ihn komplett bis unten schieben. Ich schau mal, ob ich in nem Laden hier was krieg.


----------



## Culcla (11. Oktober 2007)

stefansls schrieb:


> Ich drücke mich auch schon seit nem halben um den Führungsbuchsentausch beim Verena seiner Black. Könnte da also auch was zur verfügung stellen.


Hi Stefan, schick Doch Verena auf den Kurs, dann kann sie zuhause die Räder immer fit machen und du hast mehr zeit zum biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKayser (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wie gesagt: Samstag geht bei mir eigentlich immer, zwischen 10 und 11 starten ist kein Problem. Ich richt mich nach euch.


----------



## knut_wuchtig (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
kann ich vielleicht noch hineinrutschen  

Fragt
Knut


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Oktober 2007)

da sich die wilde.lilli nicht mehr gemeldet hat, ja. halten wir dann samstag 11 uhr fest, adresse schick ich morgen per pm rum, jetzt grad bin ich zu faul auf meiner liste stehen dann also kendoo, skayser, p41n, knut_wuchtig.


----------



## verena.s (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
auch ich wache von Salzburg aus über das Forum und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Arbeitsteilung von Stefan und mir: Er im Bikekeller und ich in der Küche!
#Ach ja, Stefan, denkst du an mein CubeRad???
Liebe Grüße aus dem schönen Österreich.
verena


----------



## verena.s (12. Oktober 2007)

Ach ja, was die Lilli angeht: Die hat sich auch auf ne Mailvon mir nicht gemeldet, obwohl sie ja wohl ausdrücklich weibliche Bikerinnen gesucht hat und ich ihr ne Tour zusammen angeboten habe. Aber es sind ja Ferien, vielleicht ist sie unterwegs....


----------



## p41n (12. Oktober 2007)

tut mir leid, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde.. aber leider muss ich für morgen absagen, da die Arbeit ruft.. mein chef hat bedauernswerterweise die anweisung gegeben.. also habt ihr nun noch nen platz frei.. doch aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben..


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Oktober 2007)

also sind wir morgen nur zu viert mit drei rädern und es scheint mir, dass das vom platz auch genug ist. wir schauen einfach mal, ob sich noch zwei leute für einen zweiten termin finden, vielleicht meldet sich die wilde.lilli ja wieder.


----------



## SKayser (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

RIESENDANKESCHÖN an crazzyeddie und seine Einführung! ich fand's klasse, wir sind in kurzer Zeit alle wichtigen Punkte durchgegangen und Spass hat's auch gemacht.

Grüße,
Sven


----------



## p41n (13. Oktober 2007)

verdammt.. ich wäre so gerne dabei gewesen.. wie siehts denn mit nächstem we aus? könnte man da das ganze wiederholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (14. Oktober 2007)

ich will noch nichts für nächstes wochenende versprechen, aber einen zweiten termin wirds auf jeden fall geben, denn auch mir hats viel spaß gemacht


----------



## Kendooo (14. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir nochmal ein riesen Dankeschön. Hat mir richtig viel Spaß gemacht und auch viel gebracht. Und die Gespräche waren auch super.
Und die Kralle steckt mehr oder weniger gerade drin. Zumindest lässt sich der Steuersatz einstellen.


----------



## p41n (15. Oktober 2007)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich will noch nichts für nächstes wochenende versprechen, aber einen zweiten termin wirds auf jeden fall geben, denn auch mir hats viel spaß gemacht



Das sind ja mal wunderbare Neuigkeiten..  Muss auch nicht unbedingt schon nächstes WE sein. Such Dir einfach einen Tag aus, an dem es Dir am besten passt! Ich freue mich schon.. Hab nämlich gestern festgestellt, dass ich im Hinterrad nen Seitenschlag drin habe und somit meine Felgenbremse schleift, was ziemlich stört.. Das würde ich gerne beseitigen, krieg das nur nicht so ganz hin.


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Oktober 2007)

mal so gefragt: gäbe es außer p41n noch 2 interessenten für einen termin an diesem samstag?


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. Oktober 2007)

Pn!


----------



## Tigga (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Ich hätte auch Interesse!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (16. Oktober 2007)

das wären dann ja schon wieder drei. also samstag um 11 würde euch passen?


----------



## p41n (17. Oktober 2007)

japp.. bin diesmal auf jeden fall dabei..


----------



## Tigga (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Würde bei mir auch gehen!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Oktober 2007)

so, nach dem neusten stand wären es dann für samstag zwei leute. wenn sich also noch jemand dafür interessiert, bitte melden!


----------



## Deleted 99910 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich hätte auch interesse an einem Technik-Kurs. Aber leider geht bei mir dieser Samstag nicht. Wenn ihr euch aber noch öfters trifft bin ich aufjedenfall dabei.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## wilde.lilli (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Eddy,

war längere Zeit nicht online und bin sehr positiv überrascht, dass spontan ein Kurs bei dir zustande kam. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich den nächsten nicht noch einmal verpenne. Denn ich blicke in dem Forum nicht so ganz durch, wann kommt eine Mail an und wann muss ich im Forum direkt nachschauen. 

Würde mich freuen, beim nächsten Treffen  dabei zu sein. Viele Grüße


----------



## crazyeddie (18. Oktober 2007)

dann sind wir ja für am samstag komplett: p41n, Tigga und wilde.lilli. einladungen mit der adresse schicke ich heute oder morgen rum.


----------



## p41n (20. Oktober 2007)

der technikkurs war spitze.. viele unklarheiten wurden beseitigt.. crazyeddie hat echt ahnung..  mir hats wirklich richtig gut gefallen.. einfach nur grandios..


----------



## Tigga (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Dem Lob kann ich nur zustimmen.
Hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Danke nochmal für die Montage der Bremsscheiben.  
Gruß
Christian


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Oktober 2007)

ach kinners, ihr macht mich ja ganz verlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (14. März 2008)

ich krame mal den alten thread hervor. im moment hab ich zeit, das wetter ist schlecht - wenn also nochmal interesse an schrauberei unter anleitung besteht, meldet euch auf meiner neuen homepage an und wir verabreden dann dort im forum einen termin.


----------



## Pandur (14. März 2008)

Interesse ist da. Habe schon positive Berichte über den Workshop gehört. Im Forum habe ich mich schonmal angemeldet...


----------



## crazyeddie (14. März 2008)

ach du warst das^^ kann übrigens auch mal dauern, bis die freischaltung erfolgt, weil ich das aktuell manuell erledige.

edit: jaaa, hätt ich mal vorher in mein forum geschaut, hätte ich ja deinen beitrag gelesen. dann hätte ich dich natürlich sofort erkannt.


----------



## montageständer (3. April 2008)

ja wie jetzt  schraubären in st wendel und ich weis von nichts? sowas


----------



## crazyeddie (3. April 2008)

st. wendel? wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## montageständer (4. April 2008)

öh .. ja ... ok aus der nähe grins


----------

